# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Cobian Backup

## Matias

Бесплатная программа Cobian Backup, предназначена для резервного копирования данных. Предусмотрено три типа бэкапа - полный, инкрементальный, дифференциальный. Поддерживается шифрование архивов. Опция зеркалирования отсутствует. Программа поддерживает множество языков, в том числе русский.
Поддерживаемые ОС: Windows NT, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista
Официальный сайт Cobian Backup.
Скачать Cobian Backup 9 (10 МБ).
How to backup and restore your data using Cobian Backup - довольно подробная англоязычная инструкция по работе с программой. Правда, в ней описана восьмая версия. Сразу скажу, что сам не пользовался программой, ибо предпочитаю ручной бэкап важной информации.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

На официальном сайте появилась бета-версия Cobian Backup 10. Она поддерживает Windows XP, Vista, 7. Русский язык не поддерживается. 
Скачать Cobian Backup 10 Beta (13МБ).
Версия 9 лежит здесь.

----------


## Matias

Текущая версия Cobian Backup - 11.
Для работы инициатора теневого копирования требуется NET Framework 3.5. 
Автор программы создал специальный сайт, где доступны руководства и видеоролики, посвященные программе. Также имеется блог.

----------


## Matias

Вчера вышла новая версия Cobian Backup - 11.2.0.582. В ней поддержка украинского языка.

----------


## Matias

Оказывается, Cobian Backup будет работать только в том случае, если пользователь имеет права администратора. При использовании ограниченной учетной записи придется настраивать особые права доступа к директории программы. Вот цитата из FAQ



> Q: The program works fine when running as an administrator or power user in XP/2000 but it refuses to start as a normal user.
> 
> Check the NTFS security attributes of the directory where the program is located. Grant read access to everyone. Especially important are all the INI files in the subdirectory "Db". Grant read/write access to them for every user. This is especially important when running on Vista.

----------


## Matias

Разработчику Cobian Backup, похоже, надоело заниматься развитием программы. Он опубликовал на сайте объявление о продаже исходного кода.

----------


## Matias

Несколько дней назад установил Cobian Backup на Windows 7x64 и убедился, что теневое копирование работает нормально, а вот в прошлых линейках программы (10-й и более ранних) оно вообще не работало на x64. Это, естественно, меня обрадовало, т.к. за годы использования CB я привык к этой программе.

----------

